# Feckin TTOC bollo*ks



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

What's this TTOC pish all about?

It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?

When all is said and done, what makes the TTOC different from the AA/RAC club the Lada UK or the Volvo 440 club?....NOTHING. Morover, just like the AA badges my granpa use to sport on his car in the 70's, some TT's are now sporting TTOC badges!

"Badges - we don't need no stinkin badges"

A total waste of money and time...IMO of course


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You've got a point. I've not added any badges to my car, nor do I intend to. The meets are usually good fun though. What's wrong with sitting in the pub chatting, or going for a burn?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> What's this TTOC pish all about?
> 
> It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?
> 
> ...


Ho hum, how controversial [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> What's this TTOC pish all about?
> 
> It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?
> 
> ...


Yeh but you get the chance to buy great TT related goods like a fucking torch how useful is that in this day and age?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> useful is that in this *day* and age?


It's more useful at _night_


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

For what?


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

> What's this TTOC pish all about?
> 
> It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?
> 
> ...


Don't hold back now, let out all that pent up anger, you will feel much better for it


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> For what?


Enlightenment [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> Enlightenment Â [smiley=wings.gif]


How about a bible or a Fucking light-switch


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> How about a bible or a Fucking light-switch


In a hotel room you may have access to both; with a flatty on the hard-shoulder of the M40 at 2am in the morning...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Now ......

That wouldn't have been posted by a Club Audi rep would it .... 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is an excellent thread! ;D ;D

Since it started, we had nearly triple the average of new members per day


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How about a bible or a Fucking light-switch


I'll have a TT bible.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What's this TTOC pish all about?
> 
> It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?
> 
> ...


A bit like a V6 engine then............


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> What's this TTOC pish all about?
> 
> It's just a bunch of TT bods that organise boring meets. Who wants to drive 200 miles in a TT to see other TT's and to hear know it all's spout utter tripe?
> 
> ...


So....we'll put you down for a three year membership, a badge, polo shirt, fleece, golf umbrella and 2 tickets for our national event at Burghley yeah? ;D

Sad twat....you don't like don't join.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Agreed with thornley, on yer horse!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

You think you've got problems m8. I can't download the application form. [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTrrrrrr obviously did not make Presidents Club this year     

Black balled? ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i'm with groucho - "I don't care to belong to a club that accepts people like me as members"


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=end.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

So how does one join the TTOC? Clearly it's an exclusive Mensa club as some t*ats can't even 
down load the form!

The wee torch and "nobby no mates fleece" might come in handy if you get stuck in a 20 foot snow drift in Finland and need to signal the rescue chopper.

just wearing a poxy TT/TTOC fleece during daylight hours is the height of bad taste.

Get a life and use the money on a tank of optimax


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone who wears a fucking fleece in this weather must be mad - even a TTOC one.

Anyway lazy cnut, since you clearly know your way around the forum try looking in the TT Owners Club forum on how to join.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i joined last night ??? now i feel a bit of a twat i did'nt order a badge though that would be silly seeing the latest craze on the forum is taking all your fucking badges off


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You'll get a couple of vinyl badges with your membership kit.

Who's taking their badges off - apart from TTotal - he got some new glasses and realised what he had done. Or I suspect they melted in the heat.

Dani's on her yellow TT look quite cool tho


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1060337259

take a look at this then


----------

